# HELP. How correct the engine knock when I speed up



## Sixsar (Jan 11, 2005)

My Engine worked right until I charged gas in one station it become to knock when I speed up. I finished the gas then I put in another station gas. but the problem has continue, each time the sound is harder
:thumbup: :showpics:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It sounds like your car needs the ignition timing checked. What kind of car/engine is it?

Lew


----------



## Sixsar (Jan 11, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> It sounds like your car needs the ignition timing checked. What kind of car/engine is it?
> 
> Lew


its a pickup 87 the engine is z24 8 spark plugs. And i don't think so the timming was a problem because it began to fail suddenly. I moved the timming but the problem did not correct. I think the problem is in the head gasket i'm gonna to change it. you know where i can find diagrams of hose vaccum and timming order to putoff the spark plugs wiring. and all necessary for put off the head. remember my engine is a z24 8 sparg plugs.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

There is Another thread on the Z24 engine.. I think in Classic or 240sx/s13.
GO see


----------

